# Counter Strike Source Audio Problem



## ClubbedForsaken (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, so this is starting to happen to me alot more often then usual. but i will be playing my CCS, with my buddies, and all of a sudden, maybe ten minutes into the game, all the sound, even from my mic, will cut out, and no matter what i do, from restarting my sound to restarting my laptop, it doesnt fix the problem, and im wondering if its a driver issue or steam issue. Ive even uninstalled my sound system and reinstalled it and CSS still cuts out, and so does all the other steam games too. any suggestions or help would be much appriciated.:wave:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi ClubbedForsaken, welcome to TSF.
That's a very odd issue. What are your system specs? Are you using onboard audio or a dedicated card?

Have you tried setting the hardware acceleration for your sound device down?
Go Start -> Run -> Type '*dxdiag*' and select 'OK' -> Go to the 'Sound' tab and move the slider back to *Basic Acceleration*.


----------

